# What type of Cichlid is this?



## I<3Fish (May 10, 2010)

Does anyone know the Exact name of this fish? (Common and Scientific, Please) Isnt it some type of Peacock? Thank You! :lol:


----------



## I<3Fish (May 10, 2010)

I<3Fish said:


> Does anyone know the Exact name of this fish? (Common and Scientific, Please) Isnt it some type of Peacock? Thank You! :lol:


Heres another Picture of the same kind of fish. Its easier to see.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

from the blotches, I'd say obliquedens.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2010)

OB zebra imo.....tank hybrid.


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (May 14, 2010)

Yep,

I too think OB Zebra. It is hard to tell because of the blurry pic, but the eyes look a little small to be the OB Peacock. But I could be wrong, and it wouldn't be the first time either! If you can get a more in focus pic we could tell better. I know that can be tough with Africans though!!!

Hope this helps!
Drew


----------

